# My Red Galacts!!!



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't belive I finally got these guys! I've always dreamed of getting these one day since I first started into the hobby! I just can't belive I finally have them!  I'm so happy lol. Here is a couple pics. Not that great, I'll take some more when they get more settled in.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. Those are great looking frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They're beauties


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah I've been trying to get these for quite sometime now, finally got them, thanks to Patrick Nabors.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry heatfreakk3... I just spoke to Patrick and he said you will have to return these. He said you could just ship them to me and I would hand them over to him.

Congrats!!!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Heck yeah, I love red galactonotus!!!  Congratulations....

I also got five via Cindy of Texas(VC), whose stock is from Patrick..here's the pic, she sent me before shipping them...crappy but it works for now:











Still working on finishing their tank myself!



Alex


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Man I miss having those guys! Probably my favorite frog I've ever worked with! Congrats.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alex what size tank are you building for them? I have mine is just a 10g right now, I want to make them a new tank becuase the one they are in now is kind of crapy, and the soil is a little wet..


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

A custom tank from glasscages, 40 gallon. Steve(sounddrive) helped me make it, it's a 30" L x 12" W x 25" H, and has many layers plus a water feature....when I start planting it I'll take some pics....it's drying right now from the second rinse out! 

What are you going to end up putting yours in? How many did you get?



Alex


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I only got 2, that's all I could afford at the time I paid him. I'm probably going to end up having them in another 10g or Maybe 20g as a final tank. Nothing real big, I don't have the space for huge tanks lol.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

veeeeeeeeeery nice lookin frogs!! Pats the man! lol. hope they do well for ya brotha' hope for a pair! lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Niiiiiiice.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Couple more pics of the little guys.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Are there any updates to this tank? I was thinking of getting some leucs but i hear these frogs are quite bold and fun to watch as a beginner!!!


----------



## ColinSander (Aug 18, 2011)

awesome. I knew I recognized those little salad-dressing-sized-cups... Mr. Nabors was very helpful in getting me into the hobby, (with some Auratus) and I'm glad he contributed to one of your long-time desires.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful frogs, any updated pics?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Man, all of these red galact threads are really making me jealous!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

nschmitz06 said:


> Are there any updates to this tank? I was thinking of getting some leucs but i hear these frogs are quite bold and fun to watch as a beginner!!!


Galacts are great frogs, yellows were among my first.. they can be a bit touchier than tincs/leucs/auratus when it comes to heat (as I learned the hard way in my first few months of frogging ), but as long as you make sure temps stay under 80 they are a great beginner frog. They're great in groups too.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. This thread is OLD lol, I didn't realize it cam back up. I don't have any updated pictures actually.. They are basically in the same viv. I need to take some update pics of them, I want to move them into a nicer show tank sometime soon. To nschmitz06: galacts are awesome and I love them, but you can't go wrong with leucs! They are super bold. I'll try and get some updates for you guys soon!


----------

